# Mercury might be part of the cause of the depersonalization!



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

I recently have been going to a hollistic doctor. I alot of mercury in me. Mercury causes alot of bad things but it contributes to scizorphrenia* and the feelings of disconnection from reality.. So Im going to get all the mercury taken out, then hopefully Ill start feeling better.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

why do you have mercury in your body?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

because Ive eaten alot of seafood all my life i cant eat it anymore


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Is the mercury gone... are you feeling better?? Anyone know? This was posted a long time ago.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

I had all my amalgam fillings replaced 8 years ago and have felt no change in my health. But I'm not sorry I did it. I just don't think it was the cause of my bad health. I love, but don't eat, a lot of seafood. You can remove many metals from the body by taking the vits or mins which will chelate with them and escort them from the body.
Often there are many causes of one disease and anytime you compromise your immune system, you make a little space for trouble.


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

They're always saying that mercury in our vaccines is causing autism and crap, it pisses me off. If it could cause problems, why don't they just remove it?


----------



## Cally-Man (Jan 19, 2008)

**Bump**

I think it may be too; I eat tuna all the time, which apparently has a lot of mercury.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a ridiculous amount of fillings, my doctor (a damn good one) asked me something about this. He didn't seem to be too concerned though.


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

I have mercury in my blood too! and in my hair!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

What's it doing in your hair? =P


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

I have made a capilar hair test, for look heavy metals.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Sounds like fun =)


----------



## tequilamolotov (Dec 31, 2008)

whatever happened to the results of this post? is mercury taken out a solution? its possible for me since i used to play with it before anybody knew it was dangerous and was still being used in thermometers.


----------



## Dudley (Feb 4, 2009)

tequilamolotov said:


> whatever happened to the results of this post? is mercury taken out a solution? its possible for me since i used to play with it before anybody knew it was dangerous and was still being used in thermometers.


I swallowed mercury from drilled out fillings and six weeks later started getting ill not with DR but anxiety weakness,then i was given CIPRO antibiotics for a infection it turned out i never had and one week into the course i got DR the doc said carry on with the course and it would go at the end. IT DIDN'T. ihave had this 24/7 for 2/12 years, Cipro is from a class of antbiotics called fluroquinolones
These have been recorded as causing DR DP. i don't know if the merc made it worse.
Dud


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I could agree. I was born during one of the generations those first Immunizations for babies were exposed to certain levels of mercury for longer storage capabilities (atleast from what I've heard). Money-money-mooooneeeey would be the cause of that decision.

From what I've been seeing in the news lately, apparently the main studies behind connecting these same vaccines to autism was recently retracted. Maybe it's a cover-up or maybe it just wasn't true. I still need to read more about it to find a more clear answer though.

Another interesting topic is the hypersensitivity some people might have to fluoride in their country's water.
Some countries have banned the fluoridation due to possible health risks involved with bio-accumulation of fluoride in the body. check this out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_fluoridation


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

DRyan said:


> I have a ridiculous amount of fillings, my doctor (a damn good one) asked me something about this. He didn't seem to be too concerned though.


I had a ton of mercury fillings in my teeth from when I was a kid. They were all replaced gradually as they wore out. It took many years for them to wear out and the last of them were replaced about 4 years ago. I've felt no difference in health.


----------



## m&m (Mar 8, 2010)

In medical and dental fields, there is a slow but steady change to get rid of mercury. whether measuring blood pressure, temperature, or fillings. I fact many communities are requiring dental practices to filter their drain water of mercury to prevent it being introduced into the water supply.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

guitarman said:


> I had a ton of mercury fillings in my teeth from when I was a kid. They were all replaced gradually as they wore out. It took many years for them to wear out and the last of them were replaced about 4 years ago. I've felt no difference in health.


D'oh! The mercury that stays in your teeth is not the problem, but the one that seeps into your blood and then gets to your brain. Getting rid of the fillings doesn't eliminate the mercury that already got into your system (it can just sit in your brain forever, messing you up). You need to use a chelation agent to eliminate it.


----------



## Dom (May 28, 2010)

Livingthenightmare said:


> D'oh! The mercury that stays in your teeth is not the problem, but the one that seeps into your blood and then gets to your brain. Getting rid of the fillings doesn't eliminate the mercury that already got into your system (it can just sit in your brain forever, messing you up). You need to use a chelation agent to eliminate it.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Dom said:


>


Damn. Tks for the link. So it's actually worse than I thought (and I thought it was pretty damn poisonous)


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Certain kinds of fish have certain kind of levels of mercury.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Marcella said:


> I recently have been going to a hollistic doctor. I alot of mercury in me. Mercury causes alot of bad things but it contributes to scizorphrenia* and the feelings of disconnection from reality.. So Im going to get all the mercury taken out, then hopefully Ill start feeling better.


When you get rid of it could you post if theres any difference because i think i may have too much mercury in me aswell. How do they get rid of it? Is it dietary changes or what?


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

My psych is in the process of detoxing to eliminate mercury from her system - I'm not sure if she has DP but she definitely has some funky brain things happening (from what she's told me, not because I think she's a quack!). I haven't seen her in a few weeks but I'll update when I see her next to let you know how her experience goes.


----------

